# Krispy Kreme Nutritional Info



## Keaver (Apr 14, 2010)

As one who will risk eating one of these every few months, here's a link to the nutritional info.

http://www.krispykreme.co.uk/wp-content/themes/thesis/docs/nutritional_info.pdf

Naughty but so nice


----------



## rachelha (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for that.  I have to admit if I am stuck in Stanstead airport I find them v v v hard to resist.

I think my guesses were probably about right.  20g for a plain one, 30g for an iced one, and 40g for a really sickly yummy one.


----------



## rossi_mac (Apr 14, 2010)

I've walked pass that place twice today, I daren't look at the nutro info for fear of splashing cash in there safe in the knowledge of what to jack up!

But thanks anyway I'm sure I'll look one day.

Rossi


----------



## rachelha (Apr 14, 2010)

I think it is probably a very good job there is not one in Ed.  Doughnuts are one of my weak points.


----------



## MartinX123 (Apr 21, 2010)

I ate 3 in one day once 
That was the week i decided maybe I should take D seriously and stop messing about cos I felt so ill. I had 2 ring ones & then a caramel dreamcake. Which OMG is amazing. Im not looking at how bad they are cos it will make me cry. Suffice it to say that these days I have 1 a month if im feeling naughty


----------



## Vicsetter (May 2, 2010)

Sometimes I wish I was type 1 on Novarapid and then I could have a donut.


----------



## squidge63 (May 2, 2010)

Vicsetter said:


> Sometimes I wish I was type 1 on Novarapid and then I could have a donut.



You don't have to be a type 1 to be on Novorapid Vic.. I am type 2 and have been on it for 5 years now plus Levemir and Metformin SR.


----------



## Vicsetter (May 3, 2010)

I Know, but you tel my GP.  She thinks I'm doing well so wont change it. On the other hand I would only eat more and gain weight.


----------



## Laura22 (May 11, 2010)

I love Krispy Kreme doughnuts but the carb values!! *faints*


----------



## Lisa O (May 11, 2010)

lol ur all making me hungry now! x


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 10, 2010)

I have only one word to say (apart from the sixteen that I have typed here) ...

Yuck! 

Andy


----------



## Caroline (Jun 10, 2010)

Two of the reasons I change my route home are Krispy Kreme and Millies Cookies...


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 10, 2010)

Caroline said:


> Two of the reasons I change my route home are Krispy Kreme and Millies Cookies...



Ah, now you're talking, Millies Cookies! Mmmmm!!

Andy


----------



## Caroline (Jun 10, 2010)

Everyone in the office decided they liked Millies Cookies, but if no one can be bothered to walk up the road to Euston Station or down the Road to Kings Cross, I'm not going through Charring Cross or London bridge when I should only eat one or two!


----------

